# Basic Settings Help for New Board Format



## jw

If you're having any troubles with the new board, finding certain settings, etc. hopefully this picture below will help guide you making changes from http://www.puritanboard.com/account. Please note that your particular settings may not be *exactly* like in the picture (i.e. you may not see as many options, depending on your membership), but should be similar.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

